# Alpine mix?



## HaulingOats (Jun 26, 2018)

Picking this boy up on the the weekend, he's advertised as an "Alpine Mix" and they don't know what he's mixed with, just wondering what you guys think


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

He is young and way thinner than I would like in my goats. You probably should run a fecal right away and also a cocci check. Do they test their herd at all for CL,CAE and Johnes?


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Quarantine for a minimum of 30 days. He appears underweight, not very sound physically, mineral deficient, and needing a fecal including coccidia.

Offer loose minerals free choice, possibly needs a copper bolus, and free choice hay available 24/7.

I would be hesitant to use him for breeding this season.

He has nice markings, a sweet face and kind, trusting eyes


----------



## HaulingOats (Jun 26, 2018)

Thanks! Yes I’m gonna monitor very closely,I think he’s coming from a home with no other goats, I’ll get him fixed up, but I meant what do you guys think he’s mixed with? I can quite put my finger on it


----------



## HaulingOats (Jun 26, 2018)

I think he is the entire herd, I’ll get him fixed up, but I mean what do you guys think he’s mixed with other than alpine


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 7, 2018)

I’m no expert but if I had to guess I’d say he has some Nigerian and Nubian in there somewhere. He looks like he has airplane ears and a stubby Niggy face.


----------



## HaulingOats (Jun 26, 2018)

Chelsey said:


> I'm no expert but if I had to guess I'd say he has some Nigerian and Nubian in there somewhere. He looks like he has airplane ears and a stubby Niggy face.


Ya I had Nigerian on my mind too!


----------



## HaulingOats (Jun 26, 2018)

Chelsey said:


> I'm no expert but if I had to guess I'd say he has some Nigerian and Nubian in there somewhere. He looks like he has airplane ears and a stubby Niggy face.


I didn't notice the ears at first but just googled a Nubian Alpine cross I'd say you're right!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All good advice.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

So hard to guess the breeds! The dishy (concave) shorter head makes me want to say Nigerian but the legs are too long! Not to mention his horn set curves very much to the back which is uncommon in the dairy breeds but nothing in his body shape tells us he has a meat breed crossed in!

Anyhow, yes tail fur is very very thin and I suspect testicles are not full and plump since we can't see them, so pump him full of mineral supplements. I hope he turns out very well for you. Don't forget to check his teat structure before deciding to breed him.


----------

